# Meet Sophie! My very first hedgie! :)



## rbarile92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all!

You probably have seen some of my posts for me trying to get everything I need for my little girls arrival!
Well, I went today to put a deposit down on her! She is about 6 weeks old right now, and on May 1st I will be able to go and get her!
There was many different hedgies that I could have chose! So instead of me picking out the cutest one, I put my hands in the cage and let them come to me.
Of course, she was the first one to come to my hand and she stuck her head in between each and every finger I have!
She already took a liking to me and I already adore her!
She loves to be held and she loves to burrow in my hair!
She is a chocolate snowflake


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Awww....that is just too sweet! You will have lots of fun together


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

That is so great! She looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats! She is stunning!


----------



## ZoëAnn (Jan 23, 2011)

She is very cute!  I love hedgies with dark masks


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations! She's very pretty.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw she looks super cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awww! She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats, I'm sure you'll be very happy together! I think it's great that you picked her by personality rather than by looks


----------

